# Old Chimny stack, Leslie, Fife, Scotland, Oct '08



## spacepunk (Oct 19, 2008)

Had a drive thru Fife today with Smellycat and Joe 90. Came across this(couldn't miss it really) 200 foot high chimney stack situated on the banks of a fast flowing river.



























Smellycat ventures in.


----------



## Neosea (Oct 19, 2008)

Hope you let the stinky cat out! Nice find.


----------



## RichardB (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like it's not long for this world. Fred Dibnah used to leave more in when he was knocking them down!


----------



## foz101 (Oct 19, 2008)

Its a bit of Prinlaw Works, a big flax-spinning and bleach works on the river there, pretty much all gone.

The papermill along the way is still there though, as well as some other interesting buildings...


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 20, 2008)

That'll be down soon, those cracks are huuge!!!


----------

